# Single Quests / Öffentliches Spiel und dann?



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute!



Hätte da mal ne Frage. Das mit dem öffentlichen Spiel check ich net so ganz.

Habe jetzt mal bis zum Schmied und bisschen weiter Solo gespielt. Dann dachte ich mir ich probier das öffentliche Game mal aus. So weit so gut. 


Die Gruppe kann ich dann nicht verlassen also musste ich Spiel beenden tun. Wenn ich jetzt auf fortsetzen gehe spiele ich solo dort weiter wo ich mit der Gruppe aufhörte. Obwohl ich ja schon weiter war im Spielverlauf.


Mach ich da was falsch oder ist das so?


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn du eine Quest auswählst die du spielen willst, wird der Spielstand dahin zurückgesetzt. Der Questspielstand jedenfalls.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

im charmenü kann man mit quest zurücksetzen auch den questverlauf wieder nach vorne dahin schieben, wo man schon war


----------



## muffel28 (16. Mai 2012)

Wie schiebe ich das dorthin?



Gerade vorher auch. Töäte den Skeletkönig. Dann in der statt stieg ich ins Menü aus und wählte bei öffentlichen nochmal das Quest mit dem Könmig. Da aber nur 1er (warum auch immer) in der gruppe war stieg ich wieder aus. Dann wählte ich bei Quest wählen das letzte erreichte.

Mmh. So jetzt musste ich den Skeletkönig nochmals machen, alleine halt. Erfolge usw waren auch weg. 


Verstehe das ganze nicht. Sollte es nicht so sein das man einfach nach einem Gruppenspiel wieder dort weitermachen kann wo man aufhörte!


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Die Erfolge sollten nicht weg sein - ich denke mal da funktioniert was noch nicht richtig. Ich habe zum Beispiel noch keinen einzigen Erfolg bekommen - obwohl ich schon einige haette bekommen sollen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

erfolge buggen gerade.

das mit quests vor und zurück klappt aber
hatte diablo tot, war akt 1 skelett könig down auf alptraum. hab dann alleine nochmal die diablo quest ausgewählt, ihn getötet und ndanach wieder den quest akt 1 alptraum anch könig angeklickt und war wieder da wo ich vorher war


----------



## muffel28 (16. Mai 2012)

ok aber man muss immer vom Questbeginn anfangen. dH wenn ich bei der quest sagne wir 2 stunden laufen müsste dann muss ich es dann auch.

Ok Danke.


----------

